# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  ζητουνται 5 clients για μοιρασμα adsl γραμμης

## nsar68

εχω μια γραμμη adsl απο otenet 384/128 που θα αλλαξει σε vivodi με δυνατοτητα να ανεβει στο 1mbit και θελω να την κανω share με αλλα 3 ατομα.

οσοι ενδιαφερεστε αφηστε μου pm


ευχαριστω

----------


## MerNion

Καλό θα ήταν να είναι κοντινοί σου αυτοί για να μην πληρώνουν τσάμπα το bandwidth.. Απο πείρα, σε πάνω απο 7-8 hops (ειδικά τις δύσκολες ώρες) δεν θα περνάνε και πολλά...

----------


## ok_computer

5 ατομα παντως για adsl;;
Οποιος προλαβε το κυριο ειδε!
Προτεινω να βρεις καμια προσφορα 256 και να την μοιραστητε το πολυ 2 ατομα...
Απο εκει και περα πρεπει να ξερεις πολυ QOS για να ειναι ανεχτο....

----------


## andreas

μια 384 παιζει ικανοποιητικα σε ~10 ατομα για σελιδες και 5 μηχανηματα για dc/torrents κτλ...

Αρκει να αντεχει το modem και να μην γινονται ακροτητες απο τους χρηστες

----------


## papashark

Κάποτε στο γραφείο είχαμε 33.600 pstn για 4 άτομα.

Πόσο θυμάμαι πόσο ωραία ήταν όταν την αναβαθμίσαμε σε ΙSDN 64Κ.

Μετά γίναμε 5 άτομα, αλλά μια χαρά δουλεύαμε, σελιδούλες, emails, instant messengers, και πάντα το bandwidth ήταν αρκετό...


Τώρα είμαι σε μια 512 που είμαστε 3 άτομα, εκτός από εμένα που κατεβάζω που και που (κανά driver, μην πάει ο νους σας στο πονηρό  ::   ::  ), η γραμμή κάθετε, τόσο πολύ κάθετε, που έχω προτείνει στους άλλους 2 να την κάνουμε 384......

----------


## JS

384 και 4 άτομα πάει μια χαρά ΑΡΚΕΙ να μην ανοίγει κανείς αυτά τα κωλο μουλάρια...
Τότε γεμίζει το upload και δεν κατεβάζουμε ούτε σελιδούλες (και ας μην έχει traffic).
Αλλιώς και downloads κάνουμε και online gaming χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.
Παλια ήμασταν 5 και πάλι ήταν μια χαρά με την ίδια προυπόθεση.

----------


## houseclub

Σε περιπτωση που εχεις και προγραμματα peer to peer ανοιχτα( μουλαρια dc torrents κλπ ), αν τα 4 ατομα που την μοιραζονται ,εχετε netlimiter και το upload περιορισμενο στα 3 kb/s , και σελιδες θα ανοιγεται και θα κατεβαζεται και ολα θα ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## JS

> Σε περιπτωση που εχεις και προγραμματα peer to peer ανοιχτα( μουλαρια dc torrents κλπ ), αν τα 4 ατομα που την μοιραζονται ,εχετε netlimiter και το upload περιορισμενο στα 3 kb/s , και σελιδες θα ανοιγεται και θα κατεβαζεται και ολα θα ειναι μια χαρα


Στην θεωρία...
Στην πράξη η γραμμή με το μουλάρι γίνεται "αργή" μιας και:
1) ποτέ δεν ανοίγουν γρήγορα οι σελίδες αν έχουμε upload πάνω απο 80kbps
2) το μουλάρι γεμίζει την γραμμή με εξερχόμενα udp που περνάνε πρώτα απο τα http requests.

----------


## andreas

> .....


Στο ενδιαμεσο στηνεις ενα proxy για να βελτιωσεις καπως την κατασταση, περιοριζεις και το upload με τα γνωστα προγραμματα

----------


## JS

Δεν σώζεται με τπτ λέμε  :: 
Μέχρι και με ultrex λουστήκαμε...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vegos

> Στην θεωρία...
> Στην πράξη η γραμμή με το μουλάρι γίνεται "αργή" μιας και:
> 1) ποτέ δεν ανοίγουν γρήγορα οι σελίδες αν έχουμε upload πάνω απο 80kbps
> 2) το μουλάρι γεμίζει την γραμμή με εξερχόμενα udp που περνάνε πρώτα απο τα http requests.


Άμα "ρίξεις" τα connections που έχεις ανοιχτά, μια χαρά θα παίζεις και σε webοσελίδες....

----------


## JS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JS
> 
> Στην θεωρία...
> Στην πράξη η γραμμή με το μουλάρι γίνεται "αργή" μιας και:
> 1) ποτέ δεν ανοίγουν γρήγορα οι σελίδες αν έχουμε upload πάνω απο 80kbps
> 2) το μουλάρι γεμίζει την γραμμή με εξερχόμενα udp που περνάνε πρώτα απο τα http requests.
> 
> 
> Άμα "ρίξεις" τα connections που έχεις ανοιχτά, μια χαρά θα παίζεις και σε webοσελίδες....


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Με έστειλες τώρα...γίνεται ;;;
Μίλα πιο σιγά ρε αγόρι, μην σε ακούσουν οι άλλοι και μου κλαίγονται για τα μουλάρια ( _ -μπουχουχουχου αφού γίνεται, άσε μας να το καβαλήσουμε_  και διάφορα άλλα)  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

e-mule = UDP Chaos!!!!! . Αποφεύγετε σαν το διάολο σε δίκτυα με πόλους χρήστες χωρίς router 250euro Και άνω … και με χρήστες χωρίς θεό  ::

----------


## vegos

> Με έστειλες τώρα...γίνεται ;;;
> Μίλα πιο σιγά ρε αγόρι, μην σε ακούσουν οι άλλοι και μου κλαίγονται για τα μουλάρια ( _ -μπουχουχουχου αφού γίνεται, άσε μας να το καβαλήσουμε_  και διάφορα άλλα)


Λοιπόν, οι κινήσεις που πρέπει να κάνεις:

(α) Πας και κατεβάζεις το eMule Plus (καμία σχέση με τη βλακεία το eMule). Έχει αρκετά καλά επάνω του.
(β) Το εγκαθιστάς (start-run-install.exe μπουχαχαχαχα)
(γ) Πας στις ρυθμίσεις, και αρχίζεις να σκαλίζεις. Εκεί έχει κορυφαίο help (internetικό, με προτεινόμενες ρυθμίσεις).
(δ) Κλασσικό πρόβλημα είναι να βάζεις πολλά connections και να μην τα σηκώνει ο router σου. Συνήθως στα 250 connections οι περισσότεροι soho routers δεν αποδίδουν. Προσοχή, 250 connections στο σύνολο.. Άρα αν είστε 3 πχ ρίχτε τα στα 100 έκαστος...
(ε) Ένα hint για να κατεβάζει το μουλάρι πιο γρήγορα και να παίζεις καλύτερα με τα priorities είναι να γυρνάς όλα τα αρχεία που έχεις για sharing από priority Auto σε Release.

Αυτά τα ολίγα...

----------


## sque

Το eMule Plus δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει... αλλά αν η μηχανή του είναι όπως το κλασσικό λίγα, dsl modem/routers μπορούν να το αντέξουν. Όπως είπε κ ο netraptor έχει τρελό udp traffic.

Τα modemakia που δίνουν όλες οι ελληνικοί ISP δεν το αντέχουν με τίποτα. μέχρι και rebootakia σκάνε. Και τα πολλα connections δύσκολα φορτώνουν το modem.

Εγώ που το ειχα δοκιμάσει καποια στιγμή με 600 connections το modem είχε 2% cpu usage... κ μπολικη μνήμη ακόμα ελεύθερη. Αλλά όταν το άνοιγα, είτε 3 max connections είτε 600 + Netlimiter sta 5kb/s, δεν έβγαινε καμία άλλη εφαρμογή στο Internet

----------


## nsar

παρακαλω να κλειδωθει

ευχαριστω

----------

